# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  निवारण :-इसको एक बार आजमा के देखे

## kamalk718

तांबे के लोटे में पानी भरकर करें ये उपाय, भाग्योदय हो सकता है।।आज एक चीज यह भी बता रहा हूँ शादी के समय ही कुंडली देखनी चाहिए अन्य समय अपने नाम से ही जो आप का नाम प्रचलित है उसी आधार में कार्य और वहीँ राशि देखनी चाहिए कुंडली 5 साल तक के बच्चे तक की नहीं देखनी चाहिए।बार बार कुंडली किसी भी पंडित या ज्योतिषी को नहीं दिखानी चाहिए उसे दिक्कत आती है।
पुण्य और शुभ फल पाने के लिए कई परंपरागत उपाय आज भी प्रचलित हैं। सर्वाधिक प्रचलित उपायों में से एक उपाय है देवी-देवताओं को जल अर्पित करना। यदि आपके घर के आसपास कोई मंदिर नहीं है या आप मंदिर जा नहीं पाते हैं, तो घर के मंदिर में इष्टदेवी-देवताओं की मूर्तियों पर हर रोज जल अर्पित करें। देवी-देवताओं पर जल चढ़ाने के साथ ही एक लोटा पानी अपनी राशि से संबंधित वृक्ष को अर्पित करें। ऐसा करेंगे तो कुंडली के दोषों का निवारण हो जाएगा। भाग्योदय में आ रही बाधाएं दूर हो सकती हैं और धन संबंधी परेशानियां समाप्त हो सकती हैं।
ज्योतिष में सभी ग्रहों के लिए अलग-अलग वृक्ष बताए गए हैं। इन वृक्षों की विधि-विधान से पूजा करने पर कुंडली में स्थित सभी नौ ग्रहों के दोष दूर होते हैं। यदि आप विधिवत पूजा नहीं करवा पा रहे हैं तो प्रतिदिन केवल एक लोटा जल अपनी राशि से संबंधित वृक्ष में चढ़ाएं। ऐसा करने पर भी आपको सकारात्मक फल प्राप्त होंगे। जल चढ़ाने के लिए तांबे के लोटे का इस्तेमाल करना चाहिए।
राशि अनुसार इन पेड़ों को करें एक लोटा जल अर्पित...
मेष एवं वृश्चिक- खैर
वृषभ एवं तुला- गूलर
मिथुन एवं कन्या- अपामार्ग
कर्क- पलाश
सिंह- आंकड़े का पौधा
धनु एवं मीन- पीपल
मकर एवं कुंभ- शमी
इन्हीं पेड़ों की लकड़ियों से संबंधित राशि के ग्रह स्वामी की शांति हेतु हवन भी किया जाता है।
पूजन में बर्तनों का उपयोग
पूजा में कई प्रकार के बर्तनों का उपयोग किया जाता है। ये बर्तन कौन-सी धातु के होने चाहिए और कौन-सी धातु के नहीं, इस संबंध में कई नियम बताए गए हैं। जिन धातुओं को पूजा वर्जित किया गया है, उनका उपयोग पूजन कर्म में नहीं करना चाहिए। अन्यथा धर्म कर्म का पूर्ण पुण्य फल प्राप्त नहीं हो पाता है।
पूजा एक ऐसा कर्म है, जिससे जीवन की बड़ी-बड़ी समस्याएं हल हो जाती हैं। पूजा में बर्तनों का भी काफी गहरा महत्व है। पूजन में अलग-अलग धातु अलग-अलग फल देती है। इसके पीछे धार्मिक कारण के साथ ही वैज्ञानिक कारण भी है। सोना, चांदी, पीतल, तांबे के बर्तनों का उपयोग शुभ माना गया है। जबकि पूजन में लोहा और एल्युमीनियम धातु से निर्मित बर्तन वर्जित किए गए हैं।
पूजा और धार्मिक क्रियाओं में लोहा, स्टील और एल्युमीनियम को अपवित्र धातु माना गया है। इन धातुओं की मूर्तियां भी नहीं बनाई जाती हैं। लोहे में हवा, पानी से जंग लग जाता है। एल्युमीनियम से भी कालिख निकलती है। पूजन में कई बार मूर्तियों को हाथों से स्नान कराया जाता है, उस समय इन मूर्तियों को रगड़ा भी जाता है। ऐसे में लोहे और एल्युमिनियम से निकलने वाली जंग और कालिख का हमारी त्वचा पर बुरा प्रभाव पड़ता है। इसलिए लोहा, एल्युमीनियम को पूजा में वर्जित किया गया है।
पूजा में सोने, चांदी, पीतल, तांबे के बर्तनों का उपयोग करना चाहिए। इन धातुओं को रगड़ना हमारी त्वचा के लिए लाभदायक रहता है। साथ ही, इन बर्तनों में रखा हुआ पानी पीने से हमें स्वास्थ्य लाभ भी प्राप्त होते हैं।
नौकरी की बाधाओं को दूर करने का उपाय
नौकरी संबंधी बाधाओं को दूर करने के लिए ये उपाय करें। उपाय किसी भी रविवार से प्रारंभ किया जा सकता है। उपाय के अनुसार हर रोज सुबह-सुबह सूर्य को जल अर्पित करना है। इसके लिए तांबे के लोटे में जल भरें, उसमें लाल मिर्च के बीज डालें और यह जल सूर्य को चढ़ाएं। जल से सूर्य देव को अर्ध्य देते समय सूर्य मंत्र (ऊँ सूर्याय नम:) का जप करें और नौकरी संबंधी बाधाएं दूर करने के लिए प्रार्थना करें।
यदि आप हर रोज सुबह सूर्योदय के समय सूर्य को सिर्फ जल भी अर्पित करेंगे तो कई परेशानियों का निदान हो सकता है। शास्त्रों के अनुसार सूर्य मान-सम्मान का कारक ग्रह है, इस कारण सूर्य की आराधना से घर-परिवार और समाज में मान-सम्मान की प्राप्ति होती है और चेहरे का तेज भी बढ़ता है। साथ ही, कुंडली से संबंधित की दोष भी शांत होते हैं।श्री राधे।।।सिर्फ गुरु कृपा केवलं।

----------


## Unregistered

bahut badhiya va usefull sootra
kripya ise zari rakhe

----------


## Avihatelife

कुछ और भी बताऐ

----------


## pkpasi

> तांबे के लोटे में पानी भरकर करें ये उपाय, भाग्योदय हो सकता है।।आज एक चीज यह भी बता रहा हूँ शादी के समय ही कुंडली देखनी चाहिए अन्य समय अपने नाम से ही जो आप का नाम प्रचलित है उसी आधार में कार्य और वहीँ राशि देखनी चाहिए कुंडली 5 साल तक के बच्चे तक की नहीं देखनी चाहिए।बार बार कुंडली किसी भी पंडित या ज्योतिषी को नहीं दिखानी चाहिए उसे दिक्कत आती है।
> पुण्य और शुभ फल पाने के लिए कई परंपरागत उपाय आज भी प्रचलित हैं। सर्वाधिक प्रचलित उपायों में से एक उपाय है देवी-देवताओं को जल अर्पित करना। यदि आपके घर के आसपास कोई मंदिर नहीं है या आप मंदिर जा नहीं पाते हैं, तो घर के मंदिर में इष्टदेवी-देवताओं की मूर्तियों पर हर रोज जल अर्पित करें। देवी-देवताओं पर जल चढ़ाने के साथ ही एक लोटा पानी अपनी राशि से संबंधित वृक्ष को अर्पित करें। ऐसा करेंगे तो कुंडली के दोषों का निवारण हो जाएगा। भाग्योदय में आ रही बाधाएं दूर हो सकती हैं और धन संबंधी परेशानियां समाप्त हो सकती हैं।
> ज्योतिष में सभी ग्रहों के लिए अलग-अलग वृक्ष बताए गए हैं। इन वृक्षों की विधि-विधान से पूजा करने पर कुंडली में स्थित सभी नौ ग्रहों के दोष दूर होते हैं। यदि आप विधिवत पूजा नहीं करवा पा रहे हैं तो प्रतिदिन केवल एक लोटा जल अपनी राशि से संबंधित वृक्ष में चढ़ाएं। ऐसा करने पर भी आपको सकारात्मक फल प्राप्त होंगे। जल चढ़ाने के लिए तांबे के लोटे का इस्तेमाल करना चाहिए।
> राशि अनुसार इन पेड़ों को करें एक लोटा जल अर्पित...
> मेष एवं वृश्चिक- खैर
> वृषभ एवं तुला- गूलर
> मिथुन एवं कन्या- अपामार्ग
> कर्क- पलाश
> सिंह- आंकड़े का पौधा
> ...


अपामार्ग नामक पौधा कैसा है नाम भी पहली बार सुना है

----------


## anita

इसे कहते है

----------

